# Question for thoes of you who have taken the Miralax Prep



## 23474 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm just wondering. I have to start my prep for my colonoscopy tonight, and I was wondering about how long should I plan to be in the bathroom, and what time can i expect to go to bed. I am told to start the prep at 4:00pm. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

It kind of depends on which prep you are doing, how much you've eaten before, etc. I set up my bathroom in case I was in there all night. I had a little bed on the floor with my laptop, movies, etc. Personally I don't think there is any way to tell. You're done when you're running clear or this mucous stuff comes out. If it's brown, you're not done yet. Might want to set yourself up with some good wipes and some vaseline (you tend to get sore down there after a bit).


----------



## 23474 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks so much! I'm doing the Miralax prep.


----------

